# **** You, Mary.



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I've gotten to the point where I started picking up the same people. The great part is that I have a pretty good memory. I remember the customers I didn't like, the jerks, etc.

So, now when I get someone that was a total jerk, I sometimes accept the call, and just wait. 

Good example is the other day:. We will call her "Mary". I've driven Mary before. She was rude, demanding, proffered turn-by-turn directions just to be difficult. 

So, I got her again. I accepted the trip, then went inside the coffee house I was parked in front of, got a tasty cappuccino, sat down and read the paper. 

I started receiving texts, the type that ask "where are you, are you coming, I'm waiting, and I'm in a hurry", etc.

It was so much fun. Then I get the phone call which I just ignore.

She finally canceled after about 20 minutes. 

**** you, Mary.

See you next Tuesday.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Uhhh, what do you do if she complains with your name?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

That's awesome. I love it. Like I always say, it's like the Wild Wild West out here. No supervisors, no help if you need it, no phone number. Use it to your advantage. Work the system.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Uhhh, what do you do if she complains with your name?


He can say that his kid was playing with his phone and accepted the ping without his knowledge or that he simply became incapacitated for half hour.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey, I'm not shaming the game. Trust me, I have a few times where I'd like to get a bit of retribution going.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You can't help if you "pocket accepted" a ping.... no way to know how that happened, you were in line getting coffee!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Uhhh, what do you do if she complains with your name?


I would just blow it off. Accident, pocket accept (like said above), just an "oops"

Tough shit for her.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

i had a guy the other nite ping from bar...which he was not at....he was at different bar down the street...he texted me when i pulled into bar#1....so I call him he starts screaming at me to "well hurry the f*CK UP & get here"....so i drove home and left him sitting thinking he would cxl and request another ride/car an hour later im still getting texts from him like "please" "are you coming" so i finally cxl ride with rider ended wrong destination

im new and probably wont be around long due to my low ratings & low acceptance....most pings say 8-10 min...which really are like 15-20 min one way. not doing it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> i had a guy the other nite ping from bar...which he was not at....he was at different bar down the street...he texted me when i pulled into bar#1....so I call him he starts screaming at me to "well hurry the f*CK UP & get here"....so i drove home and left him sitting thinking he would cxl and request another ride/car an hour later im still getting texts from him like "please" "are you coming" so i finally cxl ride with rider ended wrong destination
> 
> im new and probably wont be around long due to my low ratings & low acceptance....most pings say 8-10 min...which really are like 15-20 min one way. not doing it.


Love your work 5 star rating in my book


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I've gotten to the point where I started picking up the same people. The great part is that I have a pretty good memory. I remember the customers I didn't like, the jerks, etc.
> 
> So, now when I get someone that was a total jerk, I sometimes accept the call, and just wait.
> 
> ...


I give you5 5 stars for that ....love it


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

Love it!!! 


UberHustla said:


> That's awesome. I love it. Like I always say, it's like the Wild Wild West out here. No supervisors, no help if you need it, no phone number. Use it to your advantage. Work the system.


Love it! I bet there is no phone number for pax also ... who cares if they complain. They can't even leave a bad rating if the ride is eventually cancelled.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

We need pictures of Mary to see if this is a viable option or if alcohol is going to be involved.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Uhhh, what do you do if she complains with your name?


Phone malfunction.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Love it. Our cars, our rules.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Love it. Our cars, our rules.


Getting close to a true Rideshare jingle - "our cars, our rules"

Now let's find an app that can support that.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Eat, Drink, and be merry away from Mary.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I had some XL group request me and then call me, asking where I was like 3 times, after I told them I was on my way. Plus they were being obnoxious and immature, "Wuttup?" So I cancelled after I hung up, turned around and went home. Then they called like 6 times in a row. Sorry. Cancelled.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I would end a friendship over being called a thousand times for no reason. I’ll sure as hell cancel a ****ing Uber ride. Lol.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Hey, I'm not shaming the game. Trust me, I have a few times where I'd like to get a bit of retribution going.


Do it. It'll make you feel good about yourself, I promise. **** with Uber's shit.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I got a chick, a few weeks, ago named Christina. We had a wonderful ride. We discovered that we use to live in the same stomping grounds on the left coast, and even worked for the same company. We had good laughs and good times. The next day I discovered that my rating went down a couple of clicks and Christina left me no tip. Since she was my only Lyft ride for the day, I knew it was all on her.
Two days ago, I get a ping from a "Christina" on my way back from a previous ride. Lo and behold! It was my traitorous home slice! Again, we had a nice conversation. She remembered me from the last time. She was so happy to ride with one of her homeboys. At the end of our ride, we exchanged blessings and fist bumps. I rated her a 1 and said in the comments, "Happy Kwanza!"

Nothing epic, but cathartic anyways.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I got a chick, a few weeks, ago named Christina. We had a wonderful ride. We discovered that we you to live in the same stomping grounds on the left coast, and even worked for the same company. We had good laughs and good times. The next day I discovered that my rating when down a couple of clicks and Christina left me no tip. Since she was my only Lyft ride for the day, I knew it was all on her.
> Two days ago, I get a ping from a "Christina" on my back from a previous ride. Lo and behold! It was my traitorous home slice! Again we had a nice conversation. She remembered me from the last time. She was so happy to ride with one of her homeboys. At the end of our ride, we exchanged blessings and fist bumps. I rated her a 1 and said in the comments, "Happy Kwanza!"
> 
> Nothing epic, but cathartic anyways.


I do t blame ya. I wish they had a button to deselect a rider for pick up in the future. No rating needed. Maybe it just didn't seem like a good fit. I'm sure they could regulate it somehow to keep it from getting out of hand. This eBay system of rating is silly.

Here is the real question....
Let's say you two never said a word to each other. She sat in back and veg'd to her headphones, yanked on the phone, what ever. You drove her to her destination. No drama or erratic driving of any type.

Why. to give each other 5's? What does she care that you stay good with the people you work for? What do you care that she has bragging rights with her friends? You gotta wonder why all the self importance in this situation.

BTW....something people should know about ratings businesses and employees.

There is a lot of bull shit slung all over this forum saying in every other industry 4 stars is quite good. That just isn't true. You should look into how these things are done. Customers get pressure from the service they used all the time to give perfect scores. A dual rating system is used to rate the business and the employee that might have been your direct contact. Those scores are simple. They are usually on a scale of 1-10 or 1-5. Highest number being the best.

Now get this...they are pass fail. Anything under a perfect score ON EVERY QUESTION IS A COMPLETE FAIL ON THE ENTIRE SURVEY. Let me repeat that....anything less than a perfect score on every question is a complete fail on the entire survey. There could be 100 questions and is one is marked a 9 instead of a 10 it is a complete fail on the entire survey.

Once a bottom door seal was left off my front passenger side door. I called to let them know. It probably slipped someone's mind and was left on the passengers side front floor board. So.. I installed it. When I called the shop and asked them a question I also let them know about this just as a heads up. No big deal. It happens. They were worried about the survey. Still gave them perfect marks. Why wouldn't I? Is it really that big a deal? Some people ate paid on their survey scores.

I guess what I am getting at is people on both sides of this thing seem to be assholes sometimes. Passengers are passengers. I would bet money most of them don't know the above information. The flip side? We have people on here talking About how they down rate someone just because they rode in their car.

Anyway....there it is.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i possessed a great skill that makes jerks and arse holes think im their best friend by the end of the ride, when they get in my car u can tell their true color, but i know how to deal with this people.

by the end of the ride i put my finger to the fardest "star" in the left and with a laugh in my mind "hahaha" "**** u arse hole!"




weekly average rating: 4.9+
my overall rating: 4.87


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

When I first started I got in trouble because of some confusion on this whole star issue. I got an e mail with a gold star at the top and a paragraph about rating passengers with stars.

At first it was difficult to get them to sit still while I put the gold star stickers on their foreheads. It became easier when I switched to a stamp with gold printers ink. It stayed much longer and they could proudly show all the other people how special they were.

Anyway....they called me into the office and pointed out the stars on the fare screen. And said you rate them by touching the number of stars you want to rate them.

Pfft....really now....who would think to do that?

Anyway....I think a few people complained.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> i had a guy the other nite ping from bar...which he was not at....he was at different bar down the street...he texted me when i pulled into bar#1....so I call him he starts screaming at me to "well hurry the f*CK UP & get here"....so i drove home and left him sitting thinking he would cxl and request another ride/car an hour later im still getting texts from him like "please" "are you coming" so i finally cxl ride with rider ended wrong destination
> 
> im new and probably wont be around long due to my low ratings & low acceptance....most pings say 8-10 min...which really are like 15-20 min one way. not doing it.


Uninstall and go work at burger king.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Uninstall and go work at burger king.


im not picking up any beliggerant, drunk, rude & possibly violent POS NO Matter What Fluber pays! F*CK YOU


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> im not picking up any beliggerant, drunk, rude & possibly violent POS NO Matter What Fluber pays! F*CK YOU


I have to agree with you, especially as a woman. I've had a passenger straight up tell me that I'm asking for trouble by working nights. You know if you get assaulted, raped, mugged, etc., it's your fault for being in a car, doing a job after dark. Clearly, as women, we're asking for it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

And more than that, I would have emailed Uber the exact transcript of the phone conversation and told them I am no longer interested in picking up that passenger. I do still have faith/belief that Uber will disable violent, threatening passengers. Without reporting these people, they never even get the opportunity to do so.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Also, IF one day (God forbid) an incident does happen with that passenger, Uber may be held liable for ignoring repeated complaints about that pax.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I think a picture of the person requesting the ride should be mandatory. I am borderline pro DL or ID requirement also.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have to agree with you, especially as a woman. I've had a passenger straight up tell me that I'm asking for trouble by working nights. You know if you get assaulted, raped, mugged, etc., it's your fault for being in a car, doing a job after dark. Clearly, as women, we're asking for it.


Ive decided to NOT do nights...I picked up a couple of guys headed out to the bar...it was early eve but already dark like 8 or 9 pm they were already buzzed but them seemed cool...anyways on the way down the road the one guy riding in back actually asked me if their were any guns in the car...im like guns...Why do you ask? Do I need to be carrying a gun....he says well your a woman...

No more After dark rides.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Ive decided to NOT do nights...I picked up a couple of guys headed out to the bar...it was early eve but already dark like 8 or 9 pm they were already buzzed but them seemed cool...anyways on the way down the road the one guy riding in back actually asked me if their were any guns in the car...im like guns...Why do you ask? Do I need to be carrying a gun....he says well your a woman...
> 
> No more After dark rides.


Bullshit (and by that, I mean it's unfortunate and unfair that you have to lose money because of idiot/ahole passengers). Last night, around midnight, I took two 50-something guys from downtown jax to a gentlemen's club in a sketchy neighborhood (that's the only places those things are, right?), and they were perfectly nice guys. $20 tip for a $12 ride. No inappropriateness at all. We shouldn't feel uncomfortable doing our job.

I don't carry a weapon. My car is my weapon, and I'm in control of it. Someone pulls a weapon or some shit on me, I'm wrapping it (the car) around a pole.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> i had a guy the other nite ping from bar...which he was not at....he was at different bar down the street...he texted me when i pulled into bar#1....so I call him he starts screaming at me to "well hurry the f*CK UP & get here"....so i drove home and left him sitting thinking he would cxl and request another ride/car an hour later im still getting texts from him like "please" "are you coming" so i finally cxl ride with rider ended wrong destination
> 
> im new and probably wont be around long due to my low ratings & low acceptance....most pings say 8-10 min...which really are like 15-20 min one way. not doing it.


Luckily this doesn't happen a lot but anytime a pax uses the F word
before they get in my car I just Cancel and e-mail Uber with
the explanation of "Abusive foul language"
So far they were very understanding always claiming
they will send a "warning" to the passenger.

Bottom line, if they are using the F word even before you got there
probably nothing good is going to come out of the ride...... rating or otherwise.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Luckily this doesn't happen a lot but anytime a pax uses the F word
> before they get in my car I just Cancel and e-mail Uber with
> the explanation of "Abusive foul language"
> So far they were very understanding always claiming
> ...


Also, by sending emails, you're creating discoverable evidence if Uber did act negligently with regard to dangerous/abusive passengers or working conditions.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Bullshit (and by that, I mean it's unfortunate and unfair that you have to lose money because of idiot/ahole passengers). Last night, around midnight, I took two 50-something guys from downtown jax to a gentlemen's club in a sketchy neighborhood (that's the only places those things are, right?), and they were perfectly nice guys. $20 tip for a $12 ride. No inappropriateness at all. We shouldn't feel uncomfortable doing our job.
> 
> I don't carry a weapon. My car is my weapon, and I'm in control of it. Someone pulls a weapon or some shit on me, I'm wrapping it around a pole.


Wrapping it around a pole.....might sound kinda misleading. Just say'n


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't carry a weapon. My car is my weapon, and I'm in control of it. Someone pulls a weapon or some shit on me, I'm wrapping it around a pole.


a
Get u one of those big heavy maglite flashlights which can double for "whack a mole" & a can of mace at the very least....Never know what u might pickup one evening

another thought get one of those "tazer guns"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Wrapping it around a pole.....might sound kinda misleading. Just say'n


Ha! Whatever makes it sound nice to you. Sure as hell won't feel as satisfying as it sounds.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> a
> Get u one of those big heavy maglite flashlights which can double for "whack a mole" & a can of mace at the very least....Never know what u might pickup one evening


The thing with mace is that in an enclosed space, you'll likely be affected by it, too. Not just that, but by the time you're in that situation, the steps it will take you to use the mace will make it completely useless. If anything, I think it would give you a false sense of security.

A friend of mine got mugged a few years ago. She's 5'0". These 4 guys were walking towards her on a well-lit street. She didn't think anything of it. One grabbed her purse, and out of instinct, she just started hitting him and resisting. Finally, all the shit from her purse was scattered all over the road and the guy ran off. She ****ing chased him! Just on instinct! She had mace on her keychain, but there's no way she could've used it in that situation. But, still, they didn't rob her!

That maglite sounds like a good thing to have, though.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The thing with mace is that in an enclosed space, you'll likely be affected by it, too. Not just that, but by the time you're in that situation, the steps it will take you to use the mace will make it completely useless. If anything, I think it would give you a false sense of security.
> 
> A friend of mine got mugged a few years ago. She's 5'0". These 4 guys were walking towards her on a well-lit street. She didn't think anything of it. One grabbed her purse, and out of instinct, she just started hitting him and resisting. Finally, all the shit from her purse was scattered all over the road and the guy ran off. She ****ing chased him! Just on instinct! She had mace on her keychain, but there's no way she could've used it in that situation. But, still, they didn't rob her!
> 
> That maglite sounds like a good thing to have, though.


I have used it, one time in car and two times outside car, 
yes you will be affected if used in car, it's always on me and in car within easy reach.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't carry a weapon. My car is my weapon, and I'm in control of it. Someone pulls a weapon or some shit on me, I'm wrapping it (the car) around a pole.


I don't know why - but this just made me laugh out loud. You remind me of a person I knew many years ago. She wouldn't take SHIT from anyone and just an awesome person. Seriously best woman friend I ever had and worked with. Glad your posting here.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't know why - but this just made me laugh out loud. You remind me of a person I knew many years ago. She wouldn't take SHIT from anyone and just an awesome person. Seriously best woman friend I ever had and worked with. Glad your posting here.


Thanks, DJ


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The thing with mace is that in an enclosed space, you'll likely be affected by it, too. Not just that, but by the time you're in that situation, the steps it will take you to use the mace will make it completely useless. If anything, I think it would give you a false sense of security.
> 
> A friend of mine got mugged a few years ago. She's 5'0". These 4 guys were walking towards her on a well-lit street. She didn't think anything of it. One grabbed her purse, and out of instinct, she just started hitting him and resisting. Finally, all the shit from her purse was scattered all over the road and the guy ran off. She ****ing chased him! Just on instinct! She had mace on her keychain, but there's no way she could've used it in that situation. But, still, they didn't rob her!
> 
> That maglite sounds like a good thing to have, though.


I posted somewhere around the forums. My FIL (ex-police) said your first instinct should be to get distance between you and the potential threat. Pepper or chemical sprays won't work in an confined space, it will just harm you as much as your attacker. Maglights are great cause they can hurt, but it's hard to use in a small confined space like a car.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

another idea can of hairspray sprayed in the eyes could stop them/him pretty quick...if i do nites i might carry a can with 


add a cig lighter & U get instant flame thrower


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I posted somewhere around the forums. My FIL (ex-police) said your first instinct should be to get distance between you and the potential threat. Pepper or chemical sprays won't work in an confined space, it will just harm you as much as your attacker. Maglights are great cause they can hurt, but it's hard to use in a small confined space like a car.


I agree that my friend's reaction isn't necessarily the right reaction. She surprised herself, and then she really beat herself up over being so reckless. That's sort of the point, though. You just don't know how you'll react in those situations. Logic goes out the window.

I mentally rehearse situations. If someone pulls a gun, and tells me to drive, my goal is to whip the rear passenger door into a pole or tree and then get out as fast as possible. I try to actually visualize myself doing it, so that it's just an automatic reaction if, heaven forbid, something like that ever happens.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I have used it, one time in car and two times outside car,
> yes you will be affected if used in car, it's always on me and in car within easy reach.


 You have to tell us these stories, now!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> another idea can of hairspray sprayed in the eyes could stop them/him pretty quick...if i do nites i might carry a can with
> 
> add a cig lighter & U get instant flame thrower


Yikes. No. The chemicals need an actual flame to work. A hot lighter won't do it.

I'd be happy to teach self defense to anyone who wants. I'm not talking lame martial arts crap, either. I'm talking full on "take a motherf*cker's eye out with your keys" kind of self defense. Shit that gets shit done.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Yikes. No. The chemicals need an actual flame to work. A hot lighter won't do it.
> 
> I'd be happy to teach self defense to anyone who wants. I'm not talking lame martial arts crap, either. I'm talking full on "take a motherf*cker's eye out with your keys" kind of self defense. Shit that gets shit done.


Why do I have a feeling Texas is going to have a shit ton of blind riders soon LOL!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Why do I have a feeling Texas is going to have a shit ton of blind riders soon LOL!


Ha! I HOPE there aren't that many assholes harassing my lady peeps.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Yikes. No. The chemicals need an actual flame to work. A hot lighter won't do it.
> 
> I'd be happy to teach self defense to anyone who wants. I'm not talking lame martial arts crap, either. I'm talking full on "take a motherf*cker's eye out with your keys" kind of self defense. Shit that gets shit done.


Right On, most martial arts are a joke, i have 1 1/2 years TKD, a tkd roundhouse kick will not help me win a fight in my car.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

this is gonna get real interesting

some newbie will act out his rambo dream like the ones here on a fare for some reason watever

mess them up good blind the fare maybe

the cops show up write it up the fare sues the lawyers get into it

lawyers find posts like these by the driver they will find you thanks for the picture and city info

judge and jury wont think its funny called premeditation 

nobody likes stinky drivers they all got attitudes

btw the driver dont have insurance cause its ridesharing

your hung out to dry rambo


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> this is gonna get real interesting
> 
> some newbie will act out his rambo dream like the ones here on a fare for some reason watever
> 
> ...


Rambo: I could have killed 'em all, I could've killed you. In town you're the law, out here it's me. Don't push it! Don't push it or I'll give you a war you won't believe. Let it go. Let it go!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Rambo: I could have killed 'em all, I could've killed you. In town you're the law, out here it's me. Don't push it! Don't push it or I'll give you a war you won't believe. Let it go. Let it go!


Killed for vagrancy in Jerkwater, USA.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Shit that gets shit done.


I love shit that gets shit done!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I shot a man in Reno once. Just to watch Jim die.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I shot a man in Reno once. Just to watch Jim die.


At least you asked his name first. Don't think Johnny Cash gave his man that courtesy...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberRey said:


> At least you asked his name first. Don't think Johnny Cash gave his man that courtesy...


Well...to be fair...it was on his name tag...so...


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Rambo: I could have killed 'em all, I could've killed you. In town you're the law, out here it's me. Don't push it! Don't push it or I'll give you a war you won't believe. Let it go. Let it go!


i think that i recognize some of the newbies posting there pics here on this video

maybe you newbies shold ask for money for acting out


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I've gotten to the point where I started picking up the same people. The great part is that I have a pretty good memory. I remember the customers I didn't like, the jerks, etc.
> 
> So, now when I get someone that was a total jerk, I sometimes accept the call, and just wait.
> 
> ...


That is great!! That is the foundation of Uber. A foundation that is built on bullshit! Wet squishy bullshit that is good for nothing except spreading.

**** you Mary and eat some Uber bullshit. There's plenty for all!!


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

I try to give people a second chance before returning the favor of being unprofessional. It's only natural.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> I try to give people a second chance before returning the favor of being unprofessional. It's only natural.


Yeah. Uber gives drivers who get less than 5 ratings from a few customers a second chance. It's the professional thing to do....... um.... wait a minute....... [confused].


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well it looks like from Stephens post that Mary had obviously gotten several chances. It's nice to see the driver get the last laugh for a change.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> another idea can of hairspray sprayed in the eyes could stop them/him pretty quick...if i do nites i might carry a can with
> 
> add a cig lighter & U get instant flame thrower


 how about silly string


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> how about silly string


Throw in some maple syrup and you got a real chemical weapon.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Lidman said:


> how about silly string


cool i havent played with silly string in years! lol bring some playdoo too


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 7, 2014)

lol thats called thug life


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Small butane torch works well. People fear fire. 

It also works well for lighting your crack pipe in a hurry.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Small butane torch works well. People fear fire.
> 
> It also works well for lighting your crack pipe in a hurry.


/Sarcasm Look, If I don't give out water or gum why would I give out a crack torch. I already provide a safe car for riders from point a to bcdef... and....bla bla bla /sarcasmoff


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DjTim said:


> /Sarcasm Look, If I don't give out water or gum why would I give out a crack torch. I already provide a safe car for riders from point a to bcdef... and....bla bla bla /sarcasmoff


Ok...let's work the problem......

Get them all hopped up on crack during the surge and have them set the destination for a nice tidy fare. By the time they are done tripping you will have already been paid and on to the next Vic...um passenger.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...let's work the problem......
> 
> Get them all hopped up on crack during the surge and have them set the destination for a nice tidy fare. By the time they are done tripping you will have already been paid and on to the next Vic...um passenger.


Really, if I had a choice, I would rather have someone using a downer then an upper. I don't really need a meth/crack addict in my car tweaking out, mind racing a mile a minute second guessing me telling me how to do my job. If I've got a heroin addict, who is nice and chill, just wanting to relax for a long ride and "go with the flow" - it would pay much better. Just sayin...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Really, if I had a choice, I would rather have someone using a downer then an upper. I don't really need a meth/crack addict in my car tweaking out, mind racing a mile a minute second guessing me telling me how to do my job. If I've got a heroin addict, who is nice and chill, just wanting to relax for a long ride and "go with the flow" - it would pay much better. Just sayin...


Yea...true. But they are not as entertaining. Here's one for ya.....

I had a couple the other night that complained to me about a driver who was doing a dating game thing in his car. Had a video camera and was asking question the lady said were quite personal and inappropriate. Evidently he kept going after they told him they were married. At the end of the ride he wanted them to sign a release so he could put it on the net.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...true. But they are not as entertaining. Here's one for ya.....
> 
> I had a couple the other night that complained to me about a driver who was doing a dating game thing in his car. Had a video camera and was asking question the lady said were quite personal and inappropriate. Evidently he kept going after they told him they were married. At the end of the ride he wanted them to sign a release so he could put it on the net.


LOL! That's not crossing the line now is it? Some people are bold out there.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...true. But they are not as entertaining. Here's one for ya.....
> 
> I had a couple the other night that complained to me about a driver who was doing a dating game thing in his car. Had a video camera and was asking question the lady said were quite personal and inappropriate. Evidently he kept going after they told him they were married. At the end of the ride he wanted them to sign a release so he could put it on the net.


rookies will be rookies

but dont worry uber vetts drivers


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> rookies will be rookies
> 
> but dont worry uber vetts drivers


Actually they do. Just check this site. Many people on here have admitted they have received the paperwork notifying them of such.

I know I know...your next claim is they do a good enough job. Well how is it that people who pass FBI background check slip through the system. People who get top secret clearances seem to slip through the cracks all the time too.

Really? You need a better cause.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Actually they do. Just check this site. Many people on here have admitted they have received the paperwork notifying them of such.
> 
> I know I know...your next claim is they do a good enough job. Well how is it that people who pass FBI background check slip through the system. People who get top secret clearances seem to slip through the cracks all the time too.
> 
> Really? You need a better cause.


Many people on here have admitted they have received the paperwork

really what kind of paperwork

where were they

how were they notified


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> Many people on here have admitted they have received the paperwork
> 
> really what kind of paperwork
> 
> ...


Pretty simple. It's paper work that says they did a background check on you. One guy said he received 3 notifications.

You know this.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Pretty simple. It's paper work that says they did a background check on you. One guy said he received 3 notifications.
> 
> You know this.


so no copy of the checking done where the info was from nothin

nothing telling the guy what was found

just a blub sayin we checked you dude

a credit check is a background check

wonder why one guy was checked 3 times three credit bureaus maybe

yer right i know this

i know kinda checking is pretty simple and not worth drek


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Guess what? Virtually no one supplies you with the documentation they receive. In most places you even sign agreeing to this. They just notify you they did one. No one ever gives you a copy of the credit check. Car dealers won't even do that. It's part of their agreement with the agencies. 

Another subject people know virtually nothing about.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Guess what? Virtually no one supplies you with the documentation they receive. In most places you even sign agreeing to this. They just notify you they did one. No one ever gives you a copy of the credit check. Car dealers won't even do that. It's part of their agreement with the agencies.
> 
> Another subject people know virtually nothing about.


who cares about rumors and bs about car dealers

what drivers had checks run on them

what exactly did they get telling them about it

///Another subject people know virtually nothing about///

yep it shows


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I just answered those questions in the post above. Asking the same question won't get the answer changed.

If you have another question feel free to ask.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I just answered those questions in the post above. Asking the same question won't get the answer changed.
> 
> If you have another question feel free to ask.


okey doke gimme facts not rumor

who got checked gimme names aliases show me where they said they got checked

how were they told they got checked

what exactly did the it say

why did one guy get checked three times

take yer time


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> okey doke gimme facts not rumor
> 
> who got checked gimme names aliases show me where they said they got checked
> 
> ...


You really are an idiot...so this is my final response on the subject to you.

If you, Peter, drive for über then you signed for the. To do a background check. You received notification from those companies or uber that a check was done on you.

This was done with every driver who got that far in the process. Those are the facts.

If you can't understand that....I can't help ya. Feel free to contact Uber. They will tell ya the same thing.

Good luck.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You really are an idiot...so this is my final response on the subject to you.
> 
> If you, Peter, drive for über then you signed for the. To do a background check. You received notification from those companies or uber that a check was done on you.
> 
> ...


you said

///Actually they do. Just check this site. Many people on here have admitted they have received the paperwork notifying them of such.///

///One guy said he received 3 notifications.///

just askin for the proof that its true

since all i get is attitude guess it aint

no surprise there get the same run around from uber


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You really are an idiot...so this is my final response on the subject to you.
> 
> If you, Peter, drive for über then you signed for the. To do a background check. You received notification from those companies or uber that a check was done on you.
> 
> ...


tired of waiting heres the skinny

ubers background check is done through a third party called hirease

consists of filling out your name, address, DL & SSN online

that's it every taxi company i worked for required drug screening and livescan fingerprinting at the local police department before being issued a taxi driver permit

lame ass credit check


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You really are an idiot...so this is my final response on the subject to you.
> 
> If you, Peter, drive for über then you signed for the. To do a background check. You received notification from those companies or uber that a check was done on you.
> 
> ...


Bad assumption on receiving anything from them.. I got nothing.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyway.. since this got off track..

I got a ping from "Mary" yesterday. Her Über rating is now 3.7. I've talked about her to a lot of the drivers who frequent the area she lives and works. Guess they are nuking her as well. I can't wait to see it go down further. I'm seriously considering taking one of her calls just to give her a 1. Again. I'll take the shitty rating she gives me just for that chance.

See you next Tuesday.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Bad assumption on receiving anything from them.. I got nothing.


Funny....everyone I've talked to said they were notified. There are people on this very board complaining they were notified and haven't been activated yet.

Now unless you signed something that says they don't send you anything ...that might be a caveat. They seem to have different stuff for different places.

Even screen shots I see of some peoples app are different.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Funny....everyone I've talked to said they were notified. There are people on this very board complaining they were notified and haven't been activated yet.
> 
> Now unless you signed something that says they don't send you anything ...that might be a caveat. They seem to have different stuff for different places.
> 
> Even screen shots I see of some peoples app are different.


Well.. never got a thing. Was activated after 4 days. Only thing I got was the phone box. Honestly, idgaf. Was just saying.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...true. But they are not as entertaining. Here's one for ya.....
> 
> I had a couple the other night that complained to me about a driver who was doing a dating game thing in his car. Had a video camera and was asking question the lady said were quite personal and inappropriate. Evidently he kept going after they told him they were married. At the end of the ride he wanted them to sign a release so he could put it on the net.


Welcome to ride sharing.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Welcome to ride sharing.


different folks share different things during a ride

rookie protection can be packing heat or a rubber

probably get confused & end up dickless


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

centralFLFuber said:


> a
> Get u one of those big heavy maglite flashlights which can double for "whack a mole" & a can of mace at the very least....Never know what u might pickup one evening
> 
> another thought get one of those "tazer guns"


using a can of mace will also blind you in that confined space.

lethal force is preferable. perhaps these pampered, used to getting their way, rapey frat-******, non-tipping mother****ers would get the message.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> I've gotten to the point where I started picking up the same people. The great part is that I have a pretty good memory. I remember the customers I didn't like, the jerks, etc.
> 
> So, now when I get someone that was a total jerk, I sometimes accept the call, and just wait.
> 
> ...


If ur getting texts saying hurry up that's an auto cancel for me


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

centralFLFuber said:


> i had a guy the other nite ping from bar...which he was not at....he was at different bar down the street...he texted me when i pulled into bar#1....so I call him he starts screaming at me to "well hurry the f*CK UP & get here"....so i drove home and left him sitting thinking he would cxl and request another ride/car an hour later im still getting texts from him like "please" "are you coming" so i finally cxl ride with rider ended wrong destination
> 
> im new and probably wont be around long due to my low ratings & low acceptance....most pings say 8-10 min...which really are like 15-20 min one way. not doing it.


Just stay at the first area where he was supposed to be, wait out the 5 minutes and then Cancel as No Show....collect that $5 for 5 (minutes).


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberRey said:


> I got a chick, a few weeks, ago named Christina. We had a wonderful ride. We discovered that we use to live in the same stomping grounds on the left coast, and even worked for the same company. We had good laughs and good times. The next day I discovered that my rating went down a couple of clicks and Christina left me no tip. Since she was my only Lyft ride for the day, I knew it was all on her.
> Two days ago, I get a ping from a "Christina" on my way back from a previous ride. Lo and behold! It was my traitorous home slice! Again, we had a nice conversation. She remembered me from the last time. She was so happy to ride with one of her homeboys. At the end of our ride, we exchanged blessings and fist bumps. I rated her a 1 and said in the comments, "Happy Kwanza!"
> 
> Nothing epic, but cathartic anyways.


Then you felt bad because she gave you 5 stars and left a tip. Isn't that correct MEANIE!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Then you felt bad because she gave you 5 stars and left a tip. Isn't that correct MEANIE!


Long time ago...who resurrected this thread? I have better stories now!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Luckily this doesn't happen a lot but anytime a pax uses the F word
> before they get in my car I just Cancel and e-mail Uber with
> the explanation of "Abusive foul language"
> So far they were very understanding always claiming
> ...


Really? It's just a word. An expression. Unless it was directed at you...who cares?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Really? It's just a word. An expression. Unless it was directed at you...who cares?


Yes, when it's directed at me, like when they call and say "where the **** are you"


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Yes, when it's directed at me, like when they call and say "where the **** are you"


Yep...I'm with you on that one


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Uhhh, what do you do if she complains with your name?


Tell Uber you had a flat tire and your cell phone battery went dead. If they don't like tell then fk off too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Yes, when it's directed at me, like when they call and say "where the **** are you"


Generally if they're calling before you get there it's gonna be directed at you!

No one has ever called me to say they're patiently waiting and by the way they're having a ****ing amazing day.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> I guess what I am getting at is people on both sides of this thing seem to be assholes sometimes.


Glad somebody said it.
We've got as many entitled drivers as we have entitled passengers.
(I'm both)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Also, by sending emails, you're creating discoverable evidence if Uber did act negligently with regard to dangerous/abusive passengers or working conditions.


Exactly... Some emails I sent to uber start with 'hey, just a heads-up for the record... '


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

centralFLFuber said:


> Ive decided to NOT do nights...I picked up a couple of guys headed out to the bar...it was early eve but already dark like 8 or 9 pm they were already buzzed but them seemed cool...anyways on the way down the road the one guy riding in back actually asked me if their were any guns in the car...im like guns...Why do you ask? Do I need to be carrying a gun....he says well your a woman...
> 
> No more After dark rides.


 When I am asked anything like that, I simply reply, "Not that you know of", usually shuts them up.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Peter O' said:


> tired of waiting heres the skinny
> 
> ubers background check is done through a third party called hirease
> 
> ...


You are in Boston, Different laws for different States, In Charlotte some of our cab companies don't check anything, except a Drivers licence (not Chauffeurs, or CDL), and if the individual has $25.00 to rent the cab for the day.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> He finally figured out how to cancel the request, but I still got paid like $30 and he never got it refunded.


How did you get a $30 fee on a cancelled ride request unless you started the trip without a pax in the car?


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> I've gotten to the point where I started picking up the same people. The great part is that I have a pretty good memory. I remember the customers I didn't like, the jerks, etc.
> 
> So, now when I get someone that was a total jerk, I sometimes accept the call, and just wait.
> 
> ...


Well played my good man !
My rating is over 4.8 and when I get a ping then they cancel then ping me again and they are 10+ min away. I'll simply start in their direction for one min, then make long slow u-turn lol lol lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> How did you get a $30 fee on a cancelled ride request unless you started the trip without a pax in the car?


He said he started the trip after speaking with the pax and determining that the pax was at another address.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> He said he started the trip after speaking with the pax and determining that the pax was at another address.


yeah... that was my point (not made well, I'm afraid).
He started a ghost ride. I don't know if that's illegal (theft) but it is against Uber policy.
I've been tempted to do it many times - but when I feel pressed that hard I tell them just to cancel (yea, cancel fee) and re-request a ride.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yeah... that was my point (not made well, I'm afraid).
> He started a ghost ride. I don't know if that's illegal (theft) but it is against Uber policy.
> I've been tempted to do it many times - but when I feel pressed that hard I tell them just to cancel (yea, cancel fee) and re-request a ride.


If you go to the location the pax directed you to, and you make contact with the pax, and they know that you are at a different location and want you to drive to them, I think it's fair game. Otherwise, they can cancel and request another car to the correct address.

I wouldn't treat a personal client that way, but a personal client hopefully/probably wouldn't waste my damn time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you go to the location the pax directed you to, and you make contact with the pax, and they know that you are at a different location and want you to drive to them, I think it's fair game. Otherwise, they can cancel and request another car to the correct address.
> 
> I wouldn't treat a personal client that way, but a personal client hopefully/probably wouldn't waste my damn time.


Hey, I feel the same way... it's just against policy... especially the way applied in the example given by the OP.... which is theft. I know that sounds harsh... but we don't get to just make up rules because we feel entitled to compensation. If that pax had complained, don't you think it would have been instant deactivation?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Hey, I feel the same way... it's just against policy... especially the way applied in the example given by the OP.... which is theft. I know that sounds harsh... but we don't get to just make up rules because we feel entitled to compensation. If that pax had complained, don't you think it would have been instant deactivation?


No, I think they would've just refunded the pax his money.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I think with my luck as soon as it became clear that I started a trip without a pax - and the pax complained about the bill, I'd be out.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Steve French said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> Love it! I bet there is no phone number for pax also ... who cares if they complain. They can't even leave a bad rating if the ride is eventually cancelled.


I know u guys think that they can't call no one but the pax have figured that out and they are really quick to send bad emails to uber to complain about drivers . So please be careful cuz uber is good at contacting u via email if need be.


----------



## Duj (Aug 21, 2015)

T


Sydney Uber said:


> Getting close to a true Rideshare jingle - "our cars, our rules"
> 
> Now let's find an app that can support that.


That day is coming sooner than you think.


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Phone malfunction.


GPS not working, lost cell phone signal, Uber app is crashing.... so many reasons... Did once, with one rude lady-Keitan/Michelle - don't remember her name. Ping was 7 miles, 15 minutes away. Called me 3 times to check where am I. Answered first one, she was rude and wanted me there now. Couple of texts and phone calls, watched all and smiled at screen - and enjoyed the show. Wasted her 10-15 mins, got Lyft ride request - accepted it and cancel other one. Some people deserved treatment.


----------

